# Leishmaniasis in Dogs.



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, A bit of info about the killer *Leishmaniasis* in dogs. It is caused by the bite of the sandfly, not named for it's location but it's colour, which attacks the organs of your pet and is fatal. 

I recently contacted my UK vet who tells me that the chemical 'permethrin', which is found in *ADVANTIX* tick and flea drops will help protect your dog from this disease, as do the collars you can purchase here in Cyprus at €12 each. They do need reapplying though and aren't a one off treatment. Perhaps for all you soon- to-be ex-pats with dogs, it maybe worth speaking to your vet and obtaining a perscription. I'm not sure if they attack cats, but *ADVANTIX* isn't suitable for felines, that alone can kill them.


----------

